# cat 226 quick disconnect fitting question



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

almost done building my plow- just about ready to have hoses made for the snow plow cylinders. what size male/female disconnect fittings do i need to attach to my cat 226? cant find any info on this in my parts book or maintenance manual-thanks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

rjm022;918411 said:


> almost done building my plow- just about ready to have hoses made for the snow plow cylinders. what size male/female disconnect fittings do i need to attach to my cat 226? cant find any info on this in my parts book or maintenance manual-thanks.


If it has the flat face couplers on the machine side, you SHOULD need 1/2" pipe thread down to 1/4" for the plow side. I would probably get the couplers in hand though first to make sure.


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

yes-it has the flat face couplers- thanks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

One more note: 

Don't be afraid to make the hoses a little longer than you "think" you may need. I've torn the hoses apart a few times before learning this.

Also, you probably will need restrictors in the line as well as a cross over relief valve of some sort to play it safe. :salute:


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks. yeah i am having the hoses made longer than i "think' i need-just to be on the safe side.


----------

